# April



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

A few pics from the last couple of weeks. The ground under our driveway and the road is pretty well thawed out, so unless it snows more than about 4" or 5" I've been trying to leave it so it doesn't make a huge muddy mess.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Couple more from today.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pic's! Could I ask why you went from the chevy to the ford?


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1282011 said:


> Nice pic's! Could I ask why you went from the chevy to the ford?


That, my friend, is a long story. Truth be told, I've always been a Ford guy at heart, but I got one chevy and it kind of grew on me. Anyway, long story short, got married last summer, and the wife wasn't too keen on the regular cab, so we got this one. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures. It's done snowing in Maine and I've had a little break now so, I'm ready to start plowing again. HAHA


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Couple from this morning. This driveway is about a mile and half long, and the people are really friendly. One of my favorite jobs.

They're saying maybe we'll see mid 60's next week, but we'll see. I'm sure it will be the end of may before I put the plow away for a few months. I got a video this morning too, but we'll see how that goes....


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I like those lights you aim forward off the backrack Thumbs Up and I wanna move to Montana


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pics, you might be the next alaska boss


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

blk90s13;1282126 said:


> I like those lights you aim forward off the backrack Thumbs Up and I wanna move to Montana


Thanks, they're pretty handy. They're actually remote controlled spot lights. I keep them pointed back most of the time since they tend to reflect off my mirrors otherwise.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

DeVries;1282129 said:


> Nice pics, you might be the next alaska boss


Well thanks! My wife and I are actually looking at moving back to Alaska (where we're from originally) in a month or so, so it's funny you mention that.

Anyway, one from last night pushing through a drift. The sun came out this afternoon, so I couldn't help but take a few more.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

man how i miss the snow all ready we are 3 weeks in to mowing and i am all ready for it to be done with


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome pics, what does rural land like that go for an acre up there or how about a 20 acre parcel?


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

MatthewG;1282418 said:


> Awesome pics, what does rural land like that go for an acre up there or how about a 20 acre parcel?


Thanks. Ground around here varies quite a bit depending on where you are. Generally, the closer you are to a ski hill, the price goes through the roof. I did some work at a place this winter around Big Sky where 10,000+ square foot houses were the norm....and most all of them are second/third/fourth homes 

Anyway, seems like a nice chunk of woods with a decent view could be had for around 120 or so.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like spring might be making a longer appearance than I had thought. The weather has been really nice the last couple of days, but luckily for me I've been laid up with a bit of a knee injury so the only way I can really get out and enjoy it is to take a drive. Anyway, managed to hobble far enough away from the pickup to snap a few pics. Even saw a few elk. Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

A couple more. Once my knee gets better I'm hoping I'll have some time to get out in the woods and see some critters, but this will do for now.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Great pics man!


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

PrimoSR;1283025 said:


> Great pics man!


Thanks, Primo. I've been on the hunt for some good critters to photograph, and of course as soon as I left the house this morning, this guy cruised right into our yard. Luckily my wife snapped a pic with her phone. A little tough to tell from this angle, but he's got a pretty pronounced hump, which would make him a brown bear. Quite a bit bigger than the black bears we are used to seeing.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I lived where you do, I would hunt every thing. I would love to shoot a Grizzly Bear and an Elk.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks like a big bear to me.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

I know this thread is titled "April" but I thought you all might enjoy some pictures of a little late spring / early summer snow. These were taken on May 30th in Montana the day before my wife and I left to move back to Alaska.


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

As for the reason for our return to Alaska, I finally completed a career change from construction to being a pilot, and now I fly for a commuter airline in the western part of the state. Still some snow sticking around here, even right down at sea level.


----------

